# Comedian George Carlin dies at 71



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 23, 2008)

CNN just reported that George Carlin died a few hours ago from heart failure.


----------



## Big Don (Jun 23, 2008)

> What if there were no hypothetical questions?


A funny, funny guy.


----------



## ackks10 (Jun 23, 2008)

i was just watching him the other night,he kept me laughing,RIP


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 23, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 23, 2008)

I got to see him in College...brilliant man.

:asian:


----------



## MJS (Jun 23, 2008)

Whether I saw him live or on tv, he always brought a smile to my face.

RIP George. :asian:


----------



## Drac (Jun 23, 2008)

The man was a pioneer of a new breed of comedy...He will be missd...


----------



## Live True (Jun 23, 2008)

:asian:
His energy and humour will be greatly missed


----------



## jkembry (Jun 23, 2008)

RIP George.

- Jeff -


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 23, 2008)

:asian: ....................


----------



## kwaichang (Jun 23, 2008)

Here's to his memory.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 23, 2008)

Sigh. Sometimes crude, often times vulgar but an insightful and brilliant comedian that made us laugh AND think twice about ourselves. His best work was anything that had to deal with our language and how we use it, made us think twice about what we were about to say and how we say it. In many ways he was like a University Sociology Professor that made us laugh. Even if we've heard it more than a dozen times. 

One of the all time greats. 

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 23, 2008)

I was a huge fan of his. I thought he was _brilliant_.


----------



## MJS (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't know how long this will be up, but I came across it today, and wanted to post it. RIP George.

http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/?rn=3906861&cl=8481008&ch=4226713&src=news


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 24, 2008)

*Loved* what he said in the interview: 



> "...the only thing I've learned is not to commit heinous crimes. That's one of the things that I detest most in people, is umm, is being unkind. To anyone but especially to people that you have more pull or who have less power than you.
> <snip>... just put up a big sign or say it loudly..."Gee, he was just here a minnit ago." That's the way I want to be remembered. "



You'll always be remembered George.

Found this http://www.iceboxman.com/carlin/pael.php a transcript of one of my favorite Carlin albums. Including the monologue Euphemisms (fair warning: adult language and topics). Reading it won't be the same as hearing it without his tonal inflections, silly voices and emphasis' on certain lines but it does show the brilliance and depth of thinking of the man.


----------



## Empty Hands (Jun 24, 2008)

I will pray to Joe Pesci for him.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 25, 2008)

HBO2 is re-running most of his HBO specials over tonight (starting soon) and tomorrow. SNL is re-running the first episode, which he hosted, on Sat. (possibly at an earlier than usual time).


----------



## Tames D (Jun 25, 2008)

I heard a live interview with him on the radio just a couple of weeks ago. He was excited about some new material he had for his act. He had alot of plans for the future. Bummer... We never know how much time we have.


----------

